# Oh well.



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

I've come to the conclusion I'm not near PC enough for several on here

I don't do PC and my idea of dealing with stupid people in this world doesn't match the beliefs I'm seeing here.

Ya'll have a good one. I'm outta here!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seriously?


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving. Everyone has something to contribute here. I wouldn't worry too much about what others here think, after all, it is just the internet. As for not being PC enough, to each his own. Most folks here are not very PC and that's one of the best things about this forum.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok? Well, it was fun. See ya later.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Take a nice deep breath, count to 10 and repeat after me: it's only the Internet. 

Fill out this form and return it to Denton.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Good Luck dude!

If you change your mind, we'll welcome you back!!!

Be safe and God Bless,
AJ


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I've left forums I didn't care for. It's simply a modern form of freedom of association.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

What happened ? hope you rethink it and come back.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Different strokes for different folks. I enjoyed some of your posts. Good luck.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've been trying to read as many posts lately, I didn't read any problems with the OP and others. I guess I must have missed something? Hopefully he'll change his mind.
One last thought, I am not on here to agree with everyone, nor do I expect everyone to agree with me, its the expression of beliefs, in a civil manner that makes forums like this work.
*EDIT*
Since I made this post, I think I have stumbled across the posts that brought ntxwheels to this decision, again it's healthy to disagree, as long as it's done in a adult manner. I hope he changes his mind.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hope he comes back. I am about as un PC as you can get without getting arrested.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

IMHO PC= Personal Computer because that's all I have.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> I've come to the conclusion I'm not near PC enough for several on here
> 
> I don't do PC and my idea of dealing with stupid people in this world doesn't match the beliefs I'm seeing here.
> 
> Ya'll have a good one. I'm outta here!


 Hey wheels, I ain't too PC either. I'm Sarcastic most of the time....hang around.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I could be wrong but I think ntxwheels is talking more about the forum its self rather than just some of the members as becoming more PC. It is odd that many have jumped on to the PC band wagon so quickly and seem to accept it, kind of like America in general. I guess it's more of a can't beat them so may as well go along thing. Everything is becoming a compromise it seems.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> I could be wrong but I think ntxwheels is talking more about the forum its self rather than just some of the members as becoming more PC. It is odd that many have jumped on to the PC band wagon so quickly and seem to accept it, kind of like America in general. I guess it's more of a can't beat them so may as well go along thing. Everything is becoming a compromise it seems.


What do you mean? How have we become more PC?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Maybe it was nothing more than the power of beer and still being able to type with partial or total brain disengagement. I know I break my
rule too much


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If THIS crowd is too "Politically Correct" for you, You are in for some real disappointment when you look for something else. Much further right of this bunch and you're in with some real winners......and by winners I mean losers.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, Well...I do believe that's the name of an old, old Fleetwood Mac tune: "I just can't help about the shape I'm in. I can't sing, I ain't pretty, and my legs are thin. But don't ask me what I think of you, I might not give the answer that you want me to".


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> What do you mean? How have we become more PC?


We're politically correct now?!? How can you do this to me? You just took away half of my vocabulary! If you tell me I cannot punch hippies in the junk anymore, I may just become violent.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> What do you mean? How have we become more PC?


Well,now that you ask,...a new mod thought the F**k Isis banner I flew for a while was distasteful.I took it down and did a pm saying I was sorry if it offended her and did not even get a thanx or anything.not that I was looking for one anyway but,it woulda been nice.I see another member took his sig saying the same down too.peer pressure?.

It kinda does seem like there has been a few little cuts from the new mods on the men folk here too.

Sometimes it does seem like our prior ways here have been curbed.either from admin or newer mods,I dont know and probably never will.

I may catch hell here for what I just stated but,I always seem to at home anyway,I will shrug it off cause theres more than one forum in this vast interweb anyway.

I hope wheels does come back as he had some interesting points I agree wholeheartedly with.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

ekim said:


> I could be wrong but I think ntxwheels is talking more about the forum its self rather than just some of the members as becoming more PC. It is odd that many have jumped on to the PC band wagon so quickly and seem to accept it, kind of like America in general. I guess it's more of a can't beat them so may as well go along thing. Everything is becoming a compromise it seems.


I would like some examples of this, how has this site become too PC? Sorry, but if you are going to throw out a blanket statement like that, I would like to ask for further explanation please.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> What do you mean? How have we become more PC?


Sorry but I won't insult you, you know what has happened lately and you are doing what you can to prevent problems with some of the questions asked. The forum has changed and I for one don't care for some of the changes. I hang around but it's not the same. I guess that means I've changed to, just not the way some have as I feel the push toward the door. Kind of like the other forum we ran to and they tried to be everything to everyone and it didn't work very well and that is what I see happening here. IMO, it wasn't broken but some felt it needed fixing, so it's getting fixed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> We're politically correct now?!? How can you do this to me? You just took away half of my vocabulary! If you tell me I cannot punch hippies in the junk anymore, I may just become violent.


The only example of what younger people may think is PC is that we ask members exercise discipline and civility by refraining from vulgarity. We have obviously not been stringent on enforcing this request.

We also request people not flame each other. We don't want a repeat of the past Spring/Summer Fallout.

So, I suppose we are now PC because we expect mature adults conduct themselves as ladies and gentlemen? I don't know. Those are the only two things that come to mind.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I think that the last thing that this forum suffers from is an overabundance of political correctness. We all pretty much get along, and we all pretty much feel like we can say what we want. That doesn't mean we should all expect everyone to agree with us. I don't. 

There are a rare few of us that get all butt-hurt when someone dares to have a diffrent opinion than they do. Then they run off, "taking their ball and going home". So be it. I wonder what it is like going through 66 years of life, believing that everyone agrees, or should agree with me?

I came here to discuss prepping, firearms, and have a little fun. 90% of NXTWheel's threads were political rants about the same old crap. No big loss. Cry me a f#$^ing river.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> The only example of what younger people may think is PC is that we ask members exercise discipline and civility by refraining from vulgarity. We have obviously not been stringent on enforcing this request.
> 
> We also request people not flame each other. We don't want a repeat of the past Spring/Summer Fallout.
> 
> So, I suppose we are now PC because we expect mature adults conduct themselves as ladies and gentlemen? I don't know. Those are the only two things that come to mind.


I was just giving you grief. And no matter what you say, I am still going to punch hippies (and little Jimmy if he ever crosses my path).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> I was just giving you grief. And no matter what you say, I am still going to punch hippies (and little Jimmy if he ever crosses my path).


Sorry. I forgot to add an emoticon to denote might light-heartedness. I have been told my style of writing comes off as being stodgy. My apologies. Here -> :lol:

:lol:


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Too PC? Not hardly. 
The way the members here express their feelings about current events and the positive gun culture is exactly why I stopped lurking and signed up as a fellow member.
Too PC be damned. I like it here !

I noodled around like Moonshine Dave and found the thread I think brought NTX to his decision. There was not one thing PC about the discussion. Looks to me more that he got mad, took his football and went home. It's unfortunate decision, I liked most of the material he posted but as other members have pointed out it is only the interwebs. Don't get your panties in a wad over it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Box of frogs said:


> Too PC? Not hardly.
> The way the members here express their feelings about current events and the positive gun culture is exactly why I stopped lurking and signed up as a fellow member.
> Too PC be damned. I like it here !
> 
> I noodled around like Moonshine Dave and found the thread I think brought NTX to his decision. There was not one thing PC about the discussion. Looks to me more that he got mad, took his football and went home. It's unfortunate decision, I liked most of the material he posted but as other members have pointed out it is only the interwebs. Don't get your panties in a wad over it.


I was perplexed by that, too. No matter what the profession is, I would think professionals would be critical of their peers who throw training and professionalism to the wind.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I havent found the thread in question, can someone give me some directions? I am curious what bunched up his panties.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> I havent found the thread in question, can someone give me some directions? I am curious what bunched up his panties.


I locked it, in the attempt to stop the flaming. It was one of two threads on the same topic, so locking that one would not prevent civil discourse of the issue. It was about the shooting in Cleveland.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> I locked it, in the attempt to stop the flaming. It was one of two threads on the same topic, so locking that one would not prevent civil discourse of the issue. It was about the shooting in Cleveland.


Like a shooting Cleveland is news? How could anybody get into a fight over that?








(But we do need some new emoticons. No emoticons - No peace!)


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> I locked it, in the attempt to stop the flaming. It was one of two threads on the same topic, so locking that one would not prevent civil discourse of the issue. It was about the shooting in Cleveland.


Where as i believe that flaming isnt good,but i have to say as the new guy we are adults here and i dont think censoring (strong word coulding think of a other one) isnt great for forum either.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Danm said:


> Where as i believe that flaming isnt good,but i have to say as the new guy we are adults here and i dont think censoring (strong word coulding think of a other one) isnt great forum either.


Are you suggesting vulgarity is a mark of being an adult, or are you suggesting allowing free for alls is the way to maintain a healthy board?

Refraining from profanity is, sir, a mark of maturity, and we have witnessed what happens when a board is not properly moderated. Members get frustrated and then attempt to administer justice as best they can. The community falls apart. Not good, whatsoever. This place got hawg-nasty for a while.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Perhaps everyone should read the rules of the forum again. This site is a private site, the moderators have been entrusted by the owners to enforce the rules they set up. I have received several pm's regarding the use of profanity - to paraphrase one - my wife will not join this community because of the swearing.

Unlike some forums out there, there is a place reserved for profanity - the Rants and Raves section. Just leave the profanity out of the title.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> Are you suggesting vulgarity is a mark of being an adult, or are you suggesting allowing free for alls is the way to maintain a healthy board?
> 
> Refraining from profanity is, sir, a mark of maturity, and we have witnessed what happens when a board is not properly moderated. Members get frustrated and then attempt to administer justice as best they can. The community falls apart. Not good, whatsoever. This place got hawg-nasty for a while.


 It is just my opion nothing more or less , i havent been here that long but i see alot of very intellegnt and insightfull people and i was in no waytelling you how to mod this forum just saying what i thought through my experinces here .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Perhaps everyone should read the rules of the forum again. This site is a private site, the moderators have been entrusted by the owners to enforce the rules they set up. I have received several pm's regarding the use of profanity - to paraphrase one - my wife will not join this community because of the swearing.
> 
> Unlike some forums out there, there is a place reserved for profanity - the Rants and Raves section. Just leave the profanity out of the title.


My only issue with that sub forum is that the title doesn't indicate profanity is allowed. I can do all of that without cussing. :lol:


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> Are you suggesting vulgarity is a mark of being an adult, or are you suggesting allowing free for alls is the way to maintain a healthy board?
> 
> Refraining from profanity is, sir, a mark of maturity, and we have witnessed what happens when a board is not properly moderated. Members get frustrated and then attempt to administer justice as best they can. The community falls apart. Not good, whatsoever. This place got hawg-nasty for a while.


Yeah, but there was some really funny sh** too...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Danm said:


> It is just my opion nothing more or less , i havent been here that long but i see alot of very intellegnt and insightfull people and i was in no waytelling you how to mod this forum just saying what i thought through my experinces here .


You're good; I didn't take it that way. I was only wanting clarification and attempting to explain both of the points I had made.

None of us mods are overly sensitive about questioning. We are of this forum and for this forum.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BagLady said:


> Yeah, but there was some really funny sh** too...


You are referring to Slippy, aren't you? :lol:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Did anybody else notice that wheels logged in today for awhile but didn't post. Then he logged out. Perhaps he is mad at himself for posting this bs and is ashamed to come back?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> I locked it, in the attempt to stop the flaming. It was one of two threads on the same topic, so locking that one would not prevent civil discourse of the issue. It was about the shooting in Cleveland.


I read that thread,because it was locked and wondered what had transpired while I was enjoying the holiday(eh,not really)anyway,it did get rather out of hand I do say.

Also,I did not know the rave forum allowed profanity either.not that I swear a lot but,its nice to be able to swear like a sailor once in a while.(dont worry Denton,I wont get any ideas).:idea:

I guess I must re-read the forum rules.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Did anybody else notice that wheels logged in today for awhile but didn't post. Then he logged out. Perhaps he is mad at himself for posting this bs and is ashamed to come back?


Nope -- that is not what he is doing. Did you ever consider he might be conversing with some of us via PMs? Which is exactly what I would be doing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> I read that thread,because it was locked and wondered what had transpired while I was enjoying the holiday(eh,not really)anyway,it did get rather out of hand I do say.
> 
> Also,I did not know the rave forum allowed profanity either.not that I swear a lot but,its nice to be able to swear like a sailor once in a while.(dont worry Denton,I wont get any ideas).:idea:
> 
> I guess I must re-read the forum rules.


They say what is truly in a man comes out when he is under stress. I am not proud of what is in me when I am working on a Blackhawk. I tell ya, if I EVER get my hands on a Sikorsky design engineer, cussing will not be my only big sin of the day!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> They say what is truly in a man comes out when he is under stress. I am not proud of what is in me when I am working on a Blackhawk. I tell ya, if I EVER get my hands on a Sikorsky design engineer, cussing will not be my only big sin of the day!


Just don't hurt your hands man.they are too valuable.use a wrench or an old rotor blade.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> Nope -- that is not what he is doing. Did you ever consider he might be conversing with some of us via PMs? Which is exactly what I would be doing.


Has anybody heard from him via pm's?.

like I said previously,I get mood swings too and sometimes don't come back for days.there is a forum I dont even bother with anymore,one named for a few firearms I may have.....the thrill has gone away.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

No I admit I didn't think of that. I think I would prefer for him to just start posting again as usual.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

There is a forum I left because of all the flaming and really poor moderation. I periodically receive messages from some of the better folks over there. There's nothing wrong with that and I see nothing wrong with someone else doing the same thing here.

He hasn't been banned as far as I know. What he does is his choice.

I will compliment this group for at least being concerned about someone who is obviously upset and has been an active contributor.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> There is a forum I left because of all the flaming and really poor moderation. I periodically receive messages from some of the better folks over there. There's nothing wrong with that and I see nothing wrong with someone else doing the same thing here.
> 
> He hasn't been banned as far as I know. What he does is his choice.
> 
> I will compliment this group for at least being concerned about someone who is obviously upset and has been an active contributor.


Feel free to offer your friends an invitation to come over to our little community. I promise, we will continue to moderate this place in a manner that allows a free flow of thoughts, advice and opinion.

As far as NTX, he is always welcome to come back. I understand hurt feelings, and I understand being in a mood. We all get that way.

Oh, by the way. Did you guys notice this thread wasn't immediately removed. Most communities do not allow good-bye threads of this type. You know why it wasn't removed? It is because this community is a strong, healthy community, and we aren't worried about insurrections or anything of that ilk.

I am proud to be a member of this site, and I am just as proud to serve this community. It is because of all you folks.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well having frequented some forums which were real PC to the point of total absurdity..not currently seeing any issues on here along the same lines. I cant think of which thread the offended party found so offensive. Some of the cop hating rhetoric got a bit intense for me but you can't change folks minds/hearts by forcing them to shut up their mouths. As we all know from Sunday School 101..."From the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks." Back in the good old days the aggrieved party would go sulk and pout out behind the barn and eat a few worms...then be all healed up in time for supper. Hopefully he will be back.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Nobody likes me
Everybody hates me
Might as well go eat worms.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

denton said:


> feel free to offer your friends an invitation to come over to our little community. I promise, we will continue to moderate this place in a manner that allows a free flow of thoughts, advice and opinion.
> 
> As far as ntx, he is always welcome to come back. I understand hurt feelings, and i understand being in a mood. We all get that way.
> 
> ...


riot!!!!!!!


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Nobody likes me
> Everybody hates me
> Might as well go eat worms.


saute with butter and a little garlic there Great


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

When my big brudder was feeling abused he just eat those worms raw. Or said he did.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

"_What'd I miss????" DId SLippy get banned again????!!! That's it!!!...I'm out of here till SLIPPY gets back.... Oh wait....I already did that one..._.

I ,as many of you know, have on occasion...been rude...mean...stupid...and been banned and even took a 30 day hiatus....We each have our own ideas of what a site should be and how we would like this one to be. I will say with all honesty...I know I have my issues....and I absolutely appreciate that the moderators here care enough to prevent me from acting out (on one of my bad day) in such a poor manner that would cause the masses of folks here to really grow to dislike me...(that's all those who haven't already chosen to ignore me...all 5 of you...LOL).

I think we have Mods who really do know us well and are always engaged so they learn each of us and our idiosyncrasies. I think they allow us to go much further than many places and as this site grows I expect that they will have to tone us down a little more. ntx if you do get a chance to see this...just try to understand that most of us...given a free hand here...would be slinging keyboards at each other in a day or two...because we are all a bit angry and fed up and so we tend to rant more than discuss Prepping. That's why I enjoy the occasional party thread so much....stress relief.

Take a break and this thread, like many I have started and regretted, will fall to obscurity. Then come back when your ready buddy. And I'll bet you a thousand bucks your not nearly as anti PC as I am.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I hate being politically correct just to make someone happy. I am me, will say it the way I feel if you don't like it don't read it or kiss me where I sit.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Well I'll say one thing, and this is in no way directed at the OP... there's definitely a whole sh*t ton more b*tching and complaining going on around here than there was before. The past couple of months has been wah this, and wah that. It's just not worth getting involved in (and yes, I see the irony in saying that), which really messes up the signal to noise ratio.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> They say what is truly in a man comes out when he is under stress.  I am not proud of what is in me when I am working on a Blackhawk. I tell ya, if I EVER get my hands on a Sikorsky design engineer, cussing will not be my only big sin of the day!


Denton, just so you know, I live about ten miles from one of Sikorsky's primary design and testing facilities. Lots of Sikorsky engineers around here, along with Pratt & Whitney. Just let me know, brother.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Go to hell!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Go to hell!


Is the nurse late with the meds?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Go to hell!


???????? Where did that come from?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry, I thought we were going to riot like Inor instructed me to. I already flipped a cop car.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea yea. Your all a bunch of communists!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> Yea yea. Your all a bunch of communists!


You're. Not your.

I own no communists. Not one, not a bunch.

:lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Sorry, I thought we were going to riot like Inor instructed me to. I already flipped a cop car.


Did you swipe the donuts, first?


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> which really messes up the signal to noise ratio.


That's a good way to put it!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Well I'll say one thing, and this is in no way directed at the OP... there's definitely a whole sh*t ton more b*tching and complaining going on around here than there was before. The past couple of months has been wah this, and wah that. It's just not worth getting involved in (and yes, I see the irony in saying that), which really messes up the signal to noise ratio.


I'mma hafta agree with Danny...we have done alot of bitchin....But we also had alot to bitch about...but now it's a day after Giving thanks and headed towards the day we celebrate the Birth of CHrist...so I, for one am losing my anger, which has devolved to disgust at my fellow human, and instead am at the point where I'm laughing bout things and thanking God that my family is well, I have a job, and I can still say generally anything I want on this site as long as I don't act a fool. Let's find some new on the prepper side to discuss...Like someone tell me how to make Mill out of commonly found things in this modern world.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I hope Wheels comes back, I enjoyed his posts.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I hope Wheels comes back, I enjoyed his posts.


I sent him a PM but have not heard back.


----------

